# Are jeeps a terrible idea?



## rose (Jul 15, 2015)

So I'm up in Montreal and trying to figure out a vehicle that can take me real fucking far. I'd be mostly gas jugging / trying to work some odd jobs in cities to make my way around but I'm trying to figure out a vehicle to live out of while in places I don't have places to stay / on the road. I have this idea where a jeep or a smaller 4runner would be good cuz I imagine they are a bit better on gas than vans? Considering a volvo or subaru station wagon for the mileage, but I'd really prefer something up a little higher for cover while sleeping.

I'm trying to spend 1,500 or less, and it has to be in ok shape in order for me to get it registered in this silly old province. Thinking abt this lil bugger? http://www.kijiji.ca/v-autos-camion...us/1087613959?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true

Can anyone give me some suggestions?


----------



## Parker Free (Jul 15, 2015)

Toyotas with the 22RE engine are the bomb. Just about indestructible, last forever, and get good gas mileage. I know nothing about jeeps, but if that one you linked is actually in good mechanical shape, I'd snap it up myself.


----------



## SEMICHRIST (Jul 15, 2015)

for that price any jeep you find won't go very far, and definitely not "real fucking far". jeep brand is definitely not known as reliable and can be annoying to work on, i wouldn't get that unless youre a mechanic. the above poster is right, toyotas are great. and for that price, about the only decent car you're gonna find that will go "real fucking far" without needing a mechanic along for the ride is a toyota. i'd say station wagon is defnitely your best bet as far as car size, you'll get the most bang for your buck and you can take out the rear seats and throw down a mattress. if you really want something bigger, get one of those little toyota trucks and put a shell over the bed and mattress in the back and you're set. in general, 90s toyotas are a great buy and will last fucking forever. just look under it for fluid leaks and bring a mechanic friend along if possible


----------



## Art101 (Jul 15, 2015)

I had an 89 cherokee with the hi output 4.0 motor and that thing ran like a champ.Had 189k on it when I bought it.Drove for almost another 80k sold it to my brother inlaw who stills drives it and the only issue has ever been a power steering pump leak.It got around 22-25 mpg on the hiway.Only gripe was it was a little short for me to sleep in comfortably and im around 5ft11.I would buy another one in a heart beat.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a 86 Cherokee and put over 200k on it before i got rid of it. 5 speed 2.8 liter 6. the hydrolic clutch master cylinder and slave cylinder had to be rebuilt every 50k but great go anywhere vehicle. only got 20mpg highway, empty or packed full. and like @Art101 said, it was just not big enough for me to sleep in comfortably.


----------



## Kim Chee (Jul 15, 2015)

Good luck getting a decent 4skinner for $1500, Jeep Cherokees at that price can be had all day long. Parts are plentiful and cheap (which is great because you'll probably be working on it).


----------



## Psylock1045 (Jul 15, 2015)

I had a 1989 Jeep Cherokee ( affectionately named Anya ) and I freakin loved it. I have a personal preference for the older body style and the renix engine, since that's what I had and worked on, but any Cherokee really will do. Even better if you can find a Jeep Comanche ( the pick-up version of the Cherokee ) with the Inline 6 engine. Inline 6 is a REALLY good engine, and will last forever if taken care of. Last I checked ( which was a few years ago ) the world record for most miles on all-original engine parts was a 1988 Cherokee, with 612,000 miles on it. 

You definitely need at least a little bit of mechanical knowledge though, I had tear half the engine apart after an oil pressure issue caused mine to blow apart ( the previous owner had NOT kept up with oil changes, and the sludge built up in that engine was tragic ) My advice would be to get a cherokee, and spend a few thousand rebuilding everything you can, just to be sure. It's okay if it takes you a little bit to do it, just be sure you don't end up with a blown engine in the middle of no where!

RIP Anya The Jeep, XX/XX/1989 - 09/02/2011 T_T


----------



## Primitive (Jul 15, 2015)

Jeep cherokees are awesome to live in, especially if its a six cylinder engine. Lots of room in the back, i had a huge matress in the back of mine, they're also stealthier than vans. With tinted windows in the back you cant go wrong either. From my experience i would totally recommend a jeep. Though mine was a 97.


----------



## Durp (Jul 16, 2015)

I am not a jeep fan boy, and hate pretty much every Chrysler product I have had. They break a lot, get bad milage, and have terrible transmissions and electrical systems. The only jeep I would get is an old cj with the straight 6. Suzuki samari is way better if you are looking for an off roader, or better yet is a vw baja bug will run circles around jeepa off road. For your budget of a jeep it will be a bomb and cost more then it is worth in parts. If you had atleast $5k it would be a different story. If I were you I would go for a volvo ford or jap wagon. Aero stars are great and in that price range, just make sure it is the 4.0 v6 ranger engine. Astros are ok, parts everywhere, but after driving one around for almost a year at work, I personally think they are overrated. Your best bet is to find a goverment auction where they are selling govt owned decomissioned cargo vans. You will get a meticulously maintained vehicle that was well taken care of and will best fit your needs for your budget. The astro I drive for work is gutless, gets blown around, tiny, poorly insulated and still barely gets 20mpg. Keep your eyes open for the newest you can afford f150 6 cyl full size van for sale at a govt auction and you will be very happy and never look back.


----------



## lone wolf (Jul 23, 2015)

JimH1991 said:


> I am not a jeep fan boy, and hate pretty much every Chrysler product I have had. They break a lot, get bad milage, and have terrible transmissions and electrical systems.


yeah but the Jeep Cherokee was an American Motors vehicle. Chrysler bought AMC specifically for the Jeep and scrapped the rest of the company.


----------



## Durp (Jul 23, 2015)

Hmm cool to know. I think that jeeps are cool if newer in good shape like anything, or they are good toys too, but they typically get beat on hard by most folks, cause it is a jeep.


----------



## Greg (Jul 30, 2015)

rose said:


> So I'm up in Montreal and trying to figure out a vehicle that can take me real fucking far. I'd be mostly gas jugging / trying to work some odd jobs in cities to make my way around but I'm trying to figure out a vehicle to live out of while in places I don't have places to stay / on the road. I have this idea where a jeep or a smaller 4runner would be good cuz I imagine they are a bit better on gas than vans? Considering a volvo or subaru station wagon for the mileage, but I'd really prefer something up a little higher for cover while sleeping.
> 
> I'm trying to spend 1,500 or less, and it has to be in ok shape in order for me to get it registered in this silly old province. Thinking abt this lil bugger? http://www.kijiji.ca/v-autos-camion...us/1087613959?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true
> 
> Can anyone give me some suggestions?


I travel in a Jeep liberty, No room to sleep in back, But stretch the passenger seat back and sleep pretty good . Just get your legs up sometime during day Or major leg cramps await  I just did like 2k in repairs but first repairs in 7 yrs. 100k on her now and ready for another 100k. Bad part gas mileage sucks Good part you got good digger tires you can go where most ppl cant to see the Magic. Her name is Liberty because thats what she gives me Peace


----------



## WanderScoop (Jul 30, 2015)

You'd probably get better gas mileage with a truck and it'd keep you off the ground, but I'm biased. I really love my set up right now and I'm not sure I'd trade out for living in a Cherokee, especially after watching my friend deal with electrical problems and constantly complain about how top heavy his rig was at the time...


----------



## Deleted member 13433 (Jul 30, 2015)

For what it's worth, I got a 1993 Wrangler which I bought brand new, she has over 228,000 miles on the original clutch, drums, rotors, but has had like 5 cat converters, a few batteries, starters, a radiator, a couple of alternators, hub bearings, and probably 5 sets of tires, possibly even more.
This jeep owes me nothing.
Still runs strong - but the frame is rusted out real bad.
REAL BAD.
So, I picked up an even older one - an export 1990 - which is a little different than a normal '90 Wrangler - parts are different - but she only has 61,000 miles on it - for real - and is like a brand new car.
The thing about Jeeps - I love them - but they are kinda small and to me old bones, a very stiff ride - not something I relish on doing a couple hundred miles in non-stop.
Fuel mileage is not that great - in fact, the '90 is terrible - maybe 10 miles to the gallon - but she is unstoppable off-road or in the snow - which is a major consideration if driving in more interesting places or real bad weather.
That car will be my escape module once it is time to head way way way north.
Now - for the time being - while I am still living where I am - I use a 1986 Ford Crown Victoria LTD Country Squire station wagon, yeah with the paneling on the sides and all - gets me 25 mpg [note - she has a 5.0 SVO-HO motor with new dual exhaust] fully loaded with a big canoe on the roof - when I go to VT or upstate NY, so if you are thinking serious driving - like 1000s of miles on the road, long trips - find yourself a Ford Country Squire station wagon, plus you can totally sleep in the back - and not just sleep but sleep in comfort.
Parts are super easy to get, and reasonably priced - but forget about driving in the snow, bad roads etc..... that's the trade off between her and my Jeep - my Jeep can go anywhere - and does.

Good Luck !!
Cheers.........


----------

